

Show HN: Happy Clients - mheap
http://happyclients.michaelheap.com/

======
mheap
There's a bit of an introduction at [http://michaelheap.com/introducing-happy-
clients/](http://michaelheap.com/introducing-happy-clients/) if you're not
sure what it's for. The site's pretty basic at the minute, but I think the
idea has potential.

